# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Zeros in bar charts

## juco

I can get it to show the 2 places after the decimal point but then it shows as zeros in the other columns.
see attached.  Is it possible to not show the zeros but show if it has numbers after the decimal point.

----------


## Olly

Change the number format to something like:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## juco

Thank you that worked.

----------

